# Question about the diff. types of Betta's



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay. 
So I bred my CT male to my FT female and the fry are here. But I dont know what type they would be???
VT
HM
CT
FT
DT
????


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Long finned (duh), but may or may not have fringes, it wouldn't be considered a half-sun, since it will only spread so far, sorry but this is hard to figure out. Maybe youll have a fan tail carrying the crowntail gene


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know! I just want to know something to tell the buyers! :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some may be crowntail and some may be fantail. I guess you won't know until they grow their full finnage.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok, if you cross a DT (double tail) to a halfmoon, only 25% of the fry will show DT, but the other 75% will have the DT gene, so if you breed a brother and sister, who are STs form a double tail spawn, youll get a good spwn of DTs.

Get it?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Ohhhhhh!!! I get it....(after reading it for the fifth time) 
So I wont know till they grow. 
By breeding a brother and a sister, does it cause deformation or other problems??


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I think it's punnet square time, haha. Ahh, biology memories.
By breeding siblings you do have a slightly higher risk of recessive deformities showing up, but it's not to big of a problem for the first generation.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I would hope not!!!! I dont think I would do that anyway.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

brother sister pairs are fine, how do you think we get our bettas to look so good?

It's a punnet square, but I hate math so I just wait and see


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Ohhhh. So its a good thing???? Yeah I think you have stated that!!! Well then scratch the last post. I will be doing that! haha


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, often sibling or closely related pairs are breed. Not just in bettas, but most show animals and plants. It keeps the line stronger. If done over time it could make them more susceptible to disease or deformities, but that would take many generations.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The only deformity I've encountered is a few bent spines, but fancy bettas have different requirements than mutts, they cant stand the conditions the mutts can.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey now I dont like the mutt word! haha jk
But I understand! :]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

And what are the bent spine bettas like? Do they swim wierd or what?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some swim weird, others just have a bent spine, they are prone to swim bladder disorder but just like all bettas are prone to other diseases.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe your babies will be some new super betta with like 8 fins and it glows in the dark...eh...at least thats what Im hoping mine will make.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

IonBaller07 said:


> Maybe your babies will be some new super betta with like 8 fins and it glows in the dark...eh...at least thats what Im hoping mine will make.


I don't know about the 8 fins but the glow-in-the-dark bettas sound cool! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Woah glow in the dark 8 finned bettas? I wonder how much those would cost...cough, cough, $500000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.00


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, that would be a good way to make lots of money!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The average betta keepers think we breeders charge to much, what would happen if they saw that? lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you ever considered ordering a pair from Faith?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha! That would be awesome!!! hehe!!!! I hope so....lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I am actually, once I get $105.00, that includes shipping. Im goin to order the White Crystals.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! That would be cool! You'd have to post pics for us to see.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Does she have a web???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bettatalk.com.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

great site!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will look on there!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There's a lot of good info on there. And she has awesome fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, 10 years and 180 spawns, she is really experienced. Did I mention 3,000 shipments?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you bought from her


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No, 

I wish, but soon will! The White Crystals are my favorite of her strains, they can produce blacks, whites, marbles and butterflys.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You should..I might purchase some...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Crowntail, she sells them in pairs for breeding. You CAN request that she split a pair but I don't think she does that often. I think you can also adopt culls from her.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

what is white crystals


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are a line of pure white bettas bred by Faith from bettatalk.com. They are absolutely gorgeous. I think they come in crowntail and halfmoon.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

wow they sound pretty whats her username


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just go to bettatalk.com. She's a breeder and sells her bettas. She has all kinds. All different colors and patterns. They are rather expensive, she sells breeding pairs.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

wow her bettas are expensive lol really tho


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, they are but they are show quality bettas.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

are they ment for breeding then having as a pet or just having them as a pet


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Either one. You don't have to breed them. You can request that she split up a pair and sometimes she'll just sell one male. I think she sells females by themselves and she sells groups of females to put in a sorority tank. They are already acclimated to living together.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh wow, I just realized shes selling the pairs for $60/$70 I thought that was for one fish. Thats much more reasonable. After I hone my breeding skills I might look into getting a pair. And for your first time you get a free extra.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I know she sales in pairs....Thats what I was saying lol. "I might purchase a pair or two..


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah, I might have to get a job first though :-(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A job would definitely help pay for the expenses.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh come'on. 
Its not that bad........But I do have a job already...hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You mean taking care of your fish?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

No, the price of the pairs we are looking at...lol. : ]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lol, I plan on working at PetCo for 2 reasons

1. giving those bettas clean water

2. employee discount


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats no fare! We dont have one!!!! ;p
BUt I work at a horse farm...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good reasons! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well, I didnt want to work there just to work there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That wouldn't be any fun. You have to have a good reason to work there. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They probably wouldn't ever sell any bettas. You'd be buying up all of them and taking the sick ones home to take care of them. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I told you, they want to enslave the human race.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol,I was considering working at petco but I they already have a good "fish person" and I dont know if I could handle the tarantulas and scorpions :shock:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

well, I'm goin to stick to the fish, bugs...hate them. Plus people already know how to take care fo dogs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeuuww! I would DEFINITELY NOT want to work with tarantulas and scorpions!! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Me neither, ewwwww! And I'm a guy!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

.......I would hate it!!!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah i can bearly look at them let alone work with them lol


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Any updates crowntail, how are your little babies, are they starting to show color? Ahh I cant wait, Im finishing up on my first week of conditioning.


----------

